# France :- Winter route to Spain



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

Last year did the trip as follows :- 
Shuttle, Rouen, Dreux, Limouge, Narbonne, Spain in November.

This year spending time with family till after new year Jan 5th.

Any advice about climate and usual road conditions at that time of year from all you clever and much travelled peeps.

Thanks friends.. Have a good New Year.
Graham & Judith..


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gray & Jud, We did that journey early this year. Most of the villages were snow bound and we needed to put the chains on the van on more than one occasion. If you stick to the 'N' roads or Autoroutes there should be no problem, it's only when you leave the main roads for overnight stops that you might have a little difficulty if there has been heavy snow. In the foothills of the Pyrenees on the French side some main roads were closed. There was a fair bit of snow around until we had passed Barcelona. My advice is to take good snowchains ( practice putting them on and off before you go ) and don't go too far off the main roads.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

That's the route we used in January 4 years ago and it was fine.

The advice of a regular winter traveller to France was that this was the best route with the option of crossing over to the west coast of France where snow is less likely and less troublesome if it does come.
You can then take the west coast route into Spain.

I don't think that mileage wise there is a great deal in it.

Stick a couple of alternative routes into www.viamichelin.co.uk and take print offs just in case you change you mind mid-journey depending on the weather.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Gillian, I have used the route several times, this year was the first time we encountered snow except in the mountains. Don't forget Global Warming ( or is it Warning? )
8) 8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

An alternative is to go via P&O Portsmouth - Bilbao 

You might get a little snow as you leave Bilbao but as we have been down for 5 years & France has had mild to very heavy snow & the Spainish roads have been clear 2003 the border roads were closed ay both sides or 3 days

Also with the new French Laws on Cigs you will be limited to 200 cigs in total
The Law only allows people to keep a max of 200 cigs in their homes & checks are to be made on tourists

No limits on the Bilbao route


----------

